# REAR RACK ON A 09 CAAD9 5, ok?????



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

For thoses of you riding a CAAD9 5 or 6 (2009), have you ever try to put a rear rack on it? I know it doesnt have the bolt-on bracket but with the following rack it would be possible:
http://www.axiomgear.com/product/racks/rear_low_profile_aero_racks/product.php?id=142

I been told that its a nice sporty bike but i'm wanderin if it could be used sometime for light weekenders touring(only two bags) ?

Ride on:thumbsup:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

MIght take away from its "sportiness," but no reason you couldn't attach a rack if you want. Won't hurt the bike to put a rack on it.


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was just wanderin since the bike has a short rear triangle, am i gonna keep hitting the bags with my foot?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

surf418 said:


> I was just wanderin since the bike has a short rear triangle, am i gonna keep hitting the bags with my foot?


Probably. I sometimes hit my feet on my grocery panniers on my old hybrid bike. But the rack you linked to will probably help.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think there's a hole for the top part of the rack either. I'm sure there aren't any in the stays and I don't think there's one on top. Bike is at home I'm at work. 
Might want to think about a little less aggressive bike for racks though.


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

There are no place to install the rack but if you go to the link i've putted in the first message you will understand how it hold on: with the quick release and the brake pivot.


----------

